# Entry Into Cuba



## mrteatime (Oct 25, 2006)

just booked, but cant find the site which tells you what you can and cant take in with you. I know that dvd players, hairdryers(?) and travel irons are not allowed, but is there anything else??


----------



## James (Jul 17, 2006)

Must be similar to Canada.....

/http://www.gocuba.ca/en/travelTips.asp#2


----------



## mrteatime (Oct 25, 2006)

thanks james.....looks about spot on mate.....cheers


----------



## thunderbolt (May 19, 2007)

mrteatime said:


> just booked, but cant find the site which tells you what you can and cant take in with you. I know that dvd players, hairdryers(?) and travel irons are not allowed, but is there anything else??


Try the Lonely Planet site. Very informative, I use them a lot. You should find what you need here.


----------



## mrteatime (Oct 25, 2006)

thunderbolt said:


> mrteatime said:
> 
> 
> > just booked, but cant find the site which tells you what you can and cant take in with you. I know that dvd players, hairdryers(?) and travel irons are not allowed, but is there anything else??
> ...


cheers john....


----------



## thunderbolt (May 19, 2007)

mrteatime said:


> thunderbolt said:
> 
> 
> > mrteatime said:
> ...


Your welcome. I always use them when going abroad, pop in to your local book shop and have a leaf through it. Cheaper than buying!


----------



## jwg663 (Feb 26, 2004)

mrteatime said:


> just booked, but cant find the site which tells you what you can and cant take in with you. I know that dvd players, hairdryers(?) and travel irons are not allowed, but is there anything else??


.

Take photocopies of hotel bookings & travel documents.

When I went I got locked in a cubicle on arrival to check all my

paperwork & the out door opened into the baggage reclaim.

My wife was therefore stuck in arrivals with no paperwork,

so 2 sets of paperwork seems sensible.

.

All the best...

.

Jim...


----------



## mrteatime (Oct 25, 2006)

jwg663 said:


> mrteatime said:
> 
> 
> > just booked, but cant find the site which tells you what you can and cant take in with you. I know that dvd players, hairdryers(?) and travel irons are not allowed, but is there anything else??
> ...


seems like a good idea!, was your wife ok BTW?


----------



## Robert (Jul 26, 2006)

From fco.gov.uk



> Customs regulations
> 
> Electrical items with heavy power consumption such as travel irons and kettles may also be confiscated and returned upon departure. For more information on Cuban Customs regulations currently in force, including lists of prohibited and regulated items, please visit: http://www.aduana.co.cu/pasajero3.htm


----------



## Robert (Jul 26, 2006)

Don't take a freezer with capacity of more than 7 feet


----------



## chris l (Aug 5, 2005)

Or a "bread toasters"...









Such bourgeois luxuries slow the progress of the World Wide Socialist Triumph. Which is inevitable. Although recently delayed.

Viva Fidel! Viva Cuba!

Yeah. Right...


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

chris l said:


> Or a "bread toasters"...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Griff? Is that you mate?


----------



## MarkF (Jul 5, 2003)

Can't see Jot getting in there.


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

I never keep more than 6 feet in my freezer at any one time!


----------



## mrteatime (Oct 25, 2006)

what....theres enough room for 3 people?


----------



## mrteatime (Oct 25, 2006)

does anyone want any monty-christo's whilst im out there? im allowed 23, so could perhaps spare 5 at what they cost me (you pay postage of course)

any takers?


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

mrteatime said:


> what....theres enough room for 3 people?


no, only their feet


----------



## mrteatime (Oct 25, 2006)

ba boom!


----------



## jwg663 (Feb 26, 2004)

mrteatime said:


> jwg663 said:
> 
> 
> > mrteatime said:
> ...


.

Yes, she's a violent Glaswegian!!!

.

All the best...

.

Jim...


----------



## mrteatime (Oct 25, 2006)




----------



## mel (Dec 6, 2006)

chris l said:


> Or a "bread toasters"...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I didn't know we exported old British Motorbikes to Cuba?









If you get a chance to hear a band called "Caisimu Salsa" they are fabtastic! One of many there, but a fusion of Salsa, Jazz, Latino and whatever. I have a (now) almost worn out tape of them from a tour they did in Barcelona a few years back. They gathered nearly a full house whilst they did rehearsals in the open air venue they were playing, this was at ten in the morning - folks dancing , singing along and drinkies from the bar. About ten of them in the band, but by the time the rehearsal finished there was about another ten of us up on stage gigging along with anything percussion we could find! Finished two in the afternoon knacvkered.

The "caisimu" bit is a play on Musica BTW!


----------



## mrteatime (Oct 25, 2006)

thanks for all your help guys


----------



## Barryboy (Mar 21, 2006)

I've been there twice. A wonderful country with interesting, intelligent people. As others have said there are a few things you can't take in with you but please do try and take some stationery supplies to give out to the kids there - I also took a few old football shirts which were extremely well received. The people there are, by and large, dirt-poor but they are bright, hard working and very interesting.

One word of caution, about cigars. You will find them unbelievably expensive in the licensed outlets but do not be tempted to buy cigars from market stalls and private sellers, no matter how cheap they are. When you get to the airport to fly out you will find that every suitcase is 'gone over' by a sniffer dog trained to search out tobacco. The Customs people open the case, remove the cigars and if you don't have a licensed supplier's receipt then it's bye bye cigars........ straight into the confiscation bin. Even if you do have receipts be prepared for UK Customs to 'meet and greet' flights inbound from Cuba.

Have a great time - this year we are going to Margarita Island (part of Venezuela) for a change, and I hope it is as nice as Cuba.


----------



## mrteatime (Oct 25, 2006)

Barryboy said:


> I've been there twice. A wonderful country with interesting, intelligent people. As others have said there are a few things you can't take in with you but please do try and take some stationery supplies to give out to the kids there - I also took a few old football shirts which were extremely well received. The people there are, by and large, dirt-poor but they are bright, hard working and very interesting.
> 
> One word of caution, about cigars. You will find them unbelievably expensive in the licensed outlets but do not be tempted to buy cigars from market stalls and private sellers, no matter how cheap they are. When you get to the airport to fly out you will find that every suitcase is 'gone over' by a sniffer dog trained to search out tobacco. The Customs people open the case, remove the cigars and if you don't have a licensed supplier's receipt then it's bye bye cigars........ straight into the confiscation bin. Even if you do have receipts be prepared for UK Customs to 'meet and greet' flights inbound from Cuba.
> 
> Have a great time - this year we are going to Margarita Island (part of Venezuela) for a change, and I hope it is as nice as Cuba.


thanks for that....ive a few fotty shirts spare (all west ham!)

So would pens and paper suffice then? seems like a really good idea that,,,,,thanks barryboy! anything else worth taking over?(that will fit in the suitcase?)


----------



## cigar-aficionado (Mar 18, 2008)

So would pens and paper suffice then? seems like a really good idea that,,,,,thanks barryboy! anything else worth taking over?(that will fit in the suitcase?)


----------

